# Best Antidepressant for IBS-D



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi. I am currently on 10mg Lexapro daily for IBS/D and depression/anxiety in general. I think it is an ok medicine, however, It does upset my stomach some. Nothing drastic but I am looking now on the board and realize there are a few others that seem to look good. What seems to work best for those of you with IBS-D? I notice Effexor-XR is one of the only AD meds without diarreha in its side effect profile


----------

